# T D Waterhouse



## Ravima (7 Sep 2009)

on AERTEL it is stated that T D Waterhouse are to open some new facility for Irish residents on 12th Sept.

Has anyone any details. 

I can't seem to find their IRISH website


----------



## maturin (9 Sep 2009)

"Global shares brokers, TD Waterhouse, today said they plan to shake up the Irish market with an online equities trading platform for Irish investors.
The new service, tdwaterhouse.ie, will go live from this Saturday, it said."


Details at: [broken link removed]


----------



## ringledman (9 Sep 2009)

I use them in the UK and they are pretty good. 

You can trade around 10 markets inc the likes of HK, Singapore & Canada, etc.

Also do a regular monthly share scheme where you can buy shares in say 3-4 firms every month for a minimum amount in order to slowly build up a stake in a company for a cheap amount per month. This is only limited to 350 Uk firms though.


----------



## ShaneMc (14 Sep 2009)

Offering looks pretty good. Very good range of markets to choose from compared to traditional brokers (excl NIB). Only hitch is there is a €15+VAT quaterly charge if you dont trade or have 5000 in your account (cash/portfolio).

They also dont offer that regular investment account in Ireland, so I think I will join that via their UK website.


----------



## Marti9t9 (8 Oct 2009)

From the website, am i right in thinking, you will only be charged a quarterly fee if you haven't made a transaction in a quarter AND your balance (cash/portfolio) is less than 5K?

So if you immediately build up a portfolio of 5k or more, you never need care about the fees?


----------



## money man (9 Oct 2009)

Ringledman, can you join th euk one from ireland? and how does the regular saver account work where you can buy small amounts regularly? sounds like a great idea. if this had been open to irish investors before we might not have been pouring as much money into property!


----------



## Ardpatrick (10 Oct 2009)

Is anybody put off by the fact that the shares are held in a nominee account? No crest, and no share certificates from what I can see.


----------



## mercman (10 Oct 2009)

I think you will fin that most brokers will only hold shares in a nominee account and do not trade when a client holds the certificates. It is all to do with bum trades when they do not hold the certificates.


----------



## camel (10 Oct 2009)

Wouldn't be put off. I know some people like to hold physical certificates but from a practical point of view it's easier (and more liquid) when you don't have to hold them yourself. In fact, I'm bringing 4 share certificates into NIB on Monday to add to my brokerage account so I can get rid of them.


----------



## Ardpatrick (11 Oct 2009)

I guess it's a matter of opinion. Elsewhere on this site people have argued strongly that nominee accounts are to be avoided, but I understand they are cheaper and more convenient, and more pervasive. Still, it's not like financial institutions don't fail!


----------



## ixtlan (12 Oct 2009)

Can I ask a silly question...

TD Waterhouse operate separate web-sites for the UK, US and Irish markets... and I assume perhaps for others?

Why would I use the Irish web-site and pay €20 per trade, when I could use the US one, and pay $9.99? Other than the obvious reason of buying on the non-US markets. Is that the only reason?

I actually have an Ameritrade/TD Waterhouse US account and as regards tax I think it's the same? I pay CGT where necessary, and declare dividends to Revenue. 

Ix.


----------



## Shepherd (1 Nov 2009)

Has anyone recently opened an account with TD Waterhouse and actually traded on their online trading platform. Would love some feedback on your experiences as I am contemplating going with them. 
I am currently with Sharewatch - I had hoped things would improve with their new website but I still can't execute any trade online and it is driving me around the bend!!


----------



## heno55 (2 Nov 2009)

Shepherd said:


> Has anyone recently opened an account with TD Waterhouse and actually traded on their online trading platform. Would love some feedback on your experiences as I am contemplating going with them.
> I am currently with Sharewatch - I had hoped things would improve with their new website but I still can't execute any trade online and it is driving me around the bend!!


 I just changed over from sharewatch to TD and there is no comparison, the amount of information available is unbeliveable


----------



## Jar (3 Nov 2009)

I have just completed an on-line trading application for TD today. I have been gradually cashing out my positions in sharewatch over the last 4 weeks. All cash from today! Their new platform in sharewatch is a disaster and they have admitted to me today yes they are still having IT problems. That is putting it mildly! No charting/p&L movement on portfoilio or analysis of cash settlement account! Sharewatch was a great alternative to the established brokers when it first came out but they have really cocked the new interface. Looking forward to trying out TD.


----------



## Shepherd (3 Nov 2009)

Jar said:


> Their new platform in sharewatch is a disaster and they have admitted to me today yes they are still having IT problems. That is putting it mildly!




Its funny you should say that as they also gave me the same excuse this morning when I discovered that there was over €6000 disappeared from my trading account! They had it corrected by lunchtime but it doesn't exactly inspire me with confidence.
I think I will download that application for TD Waterhouse.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Susie2017 (8 Mar 2019)

What happened to TD waterhouse in Ireland. I cant seem to find their website ?
Looking for an Irish stockbroker with low fees - do they exist ?


----------



## Zebedee (8 Mar 2019)

I’m not sure if it is the same company but there was TD Direct Investing which has become interactive investor. They charge a small fee if you don’t trade but that seems to be it. Website is a little clunky but they seem to improved it recently. No app. 

It may be worth waiting til after brexit (or some clarity over brexit - if we ever get it) before you do anything. I’m not sure what their contingency plan is. 

I received an email yesterday from another uk platform I use telling me that I mightn’t be able to trade after the end of March due to brexit. I’d asked them sometime ago about this but no response. Anyway not much notice. I don’t know where they’ve been for the last 3 years.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Mar 2019)

Susie2017 said:


> What happened to TD waterhouse in Ireland


Interactive Investor bought their European business in 2016.

https://www.interactiveinvestor.ie


----------



## Susie2017 (8 Mar 2019)

Thank you Red Onion. Id like to buy some ETFS, looking for a way to do this securely at low cost. Does anyone know if I can buy from Vanguard or MSCI directly ?


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Mar 2019)

Haven't used them but Degiro are often mentioned as a good low cost broker 

https://www.degiro.ie/fees/compare-brokers/


----------

